# Shrink tops



## sweetcheeks (Oct 9, 2009)

Wade, I took a peek at your wine rack within your website. Very nice. I noticed many of your bottles have a nicely done top to compliment the label. How did you do this or where did you order them? I have my labels all set to print. The bottles would be much more decorative with a finished top. Thanks!


----------



## arcticsid (Oct 9, 2009)

Sweet, here is a link to a thread that was going around recently regarding those "shrink tops". I haven't used them yet but they seem inexpensive, http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4543&highlight=shrink+tops, and pretty easy to apply.

I would guess anywhere you buy your brew supplies carry these. They come in different colors etc.

Best of luck and enjoyment in your brewing hobby.
Troy


----------

